# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Πωλούνται 10 τροφοδοτικά ΑΤ Mapower PP-300T και PP-300TA

## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

Τα είχα μαζέψει με τα χρόνια. Τα δίνω για ανταλλακτικά. Κάποια δουλευουν , κάποια ίσως όχι. Τα δίνω όλα μαζί .

Είναι τα παρακάτω για να δείτε specifications


PP-300T

https://www.ebay.com/p/Mapower-Pp-30...put/1304464442

PP-300TA

https://www.newpowersupply.com/mapow...2-c-6-p-1.html

40 ευρώ όλα μαζί

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

25 ευρώ για ανταλλακτικά. Παράδοση Αθήνα η επαρχία με χρέωση παραλήπτη

----------

